# Dog Nappers



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

I am cross posting this here for you houndsmen. A friend who works at a Law Office recieved this message:

I picked this up on Facebook. If it is happening around here you never know when they will start branching out to other areas. It's better to be informed and watchful. I know what I would do if I caught someone snooping around here, but I can't post that on an open Forum. I may be wrong but I believe "Bait" dogs are used in training pit dogs to fight and kill.

*From the Flint Police Blotter:

*ATTENTION DOG PARENTS IN THE MID-MICHIGAN AREA: THIS IS VERY SERIOUS

If you see White cargo van driving through your neighborhood and anyone approaches to try to sell you air freshener or a carpet cleaner, Do NOT open door and call the cops. Check your fence and your house and your mailbox for any ...kind of stickers with smiley faces or some other such thing that you did not put there. Your house is being "marked" as a house that has dogs for stealing. I found this information. The most sightings have been in Flushing area. This is the kind of tactic used to steal bait dogs. remove the sticker and call the cops and do NOT leave your pet outside unattended.

FRANK​


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

This is a hoax and not true, do you believe everything on Facebook and x-post?

It only took me 20 seconds and I was able to verify this is on www.snopes.com as a urban legend - http://www.snopes.com/crime/warnings/dogstickers.asp everyone should do the same before posting stuff like this.

I have heard several good stories (urban legends) on why there are stickers on your mailbox, the best, also untrue, is that they were put there by the Dept. of Homeland Security to indicate you have guns in your home so when they come to raid you they know what to expect.

The real reason there is a colored sticker on your mailbox is because it was put there by your paperboy, the color indicates Sun or daily, etc delivery, and it comes in handy if there is a substitute driver that day. So go ahead and pull the sticker off, just don't complain when you don't get a newspaper.


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

Just to show how fast things get out of control with posts like this, you can go to the Flint Police Blotter on Facebook where this was originally posted by an individual and not the Flint Police and see where people immediately responded it was a hoax and yet still you get people posting this:

"_Thanks to this police blotter, we discovered the sticker "marks" on ours and a neighbors mailbox. We took pics, removed the stickers and called the police. I have suddenly noticed about 75-80% of our community has been marked. Keep up the good work creating awareness_"

WOW, 75-80% of the whole community has stickers on their mailbox, they must need thousands of "bait dogs". Come on people, don't you think there is another more logical reason for this many stickers like they also get the paper.

This post also shows how people go through their daily life with blinders, the poster didn't even know there was a sticker on their mailbox that had probably been there for years or noticed before that 80% of mailboxes had them before someone told them to specifically look for them.


----------



## search48180 (Feb 11, 2012)

Weather a hoax or not, stealing dogs does of course happen. Advising us to keep aware of unusual happenings or to keep a good eye on our pets is always a good idea.


----------



## eyecatcher1 (Apr 22, 2004)

I am not that shocked that people beieve these types of post. I am shocked that 75-80% of people in the flint area get the paper. If theat number was even close to 25% the paper would be extremely pleased.


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

The FB think may be a hoax but it seems like a year or two ago dog napping was happening quite a bit. I'm hesitant with dog boarders, I cant even imagine how my dog would be treated by someone who stole him. That pisses me off.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

It has been on the rise around Lansing lately I know this from a credible source. Its not 80% of neighborhoods or anything but it has been happening.

Ganzer


----------



## booyah (Nov 2, 2011)

my condolances to the next of kin for anyone who tries to steal my dogs.

The basset is a nice little guy, but the german shepard is not.

Add in the "Beware of Owner" signs I have on the fence, and they will have at least fair warning about me.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Hoax or not, my neighbor's GSP was stolen right out of his truck. He went into the store to pay for gas, smokes etc and left his windows down just enough to keep the dog from jumping out, but low enough for someone to unlock the door. When he got back to the truck the door was open and the dog was gone. 

So regardless of this hoax, be aware.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

I had a white van with 3 people stop by just last week. Guy gets out hands me a business card and tried to get me to pick my free air freshener. I gave him his card back, lifted my shirt so the kimber was exposed and told him he should leave now. That guy made the hair on the back of my neck stand up. Something about him was not right. At no time did I touch my weapon, I just wanted to give him a good reason to leave as requested. The gal with him said "gracias, buenos dias" and off they went! I had forgotten about this post and thought it was funny that this happened to me. I by no means think someone is casing my place to steal my dog, maybe other property, but probably not my dog.


----------



## UplandnWaterfowl (Jan 3, 2010)

Lifting your shirt to show your gun is brandishing your weapon and against the law, even if you don't touch it.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Good luck catching my Hound. Hell I can't catch him!!!! :lol: And that's around the house!


----------



## Whitetail1 (Oct 17, 2008)

Forgive me for asking but what is a "BAIT DOG"


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Whitetail1 said:


> Forgive me for asking but what is a "BAIT DOG"


They are used to teach fighting dogs the ropes...


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

A few years ago a friends brittney was stolen from his fenced in backyard while the kids were playing in the yard not in Flint but St Ignace. Fortunately the dog had better plans and took a good chunk out of the dog nappers arm and escaped. The police arrived and found a good sized puddle of blood on the pavement. The would be thief escaped and was never caught. The dog got revenge


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

UplandnWaterfowl said:


> Lifting your shirt to show your gun is brandishing your weapon and against the law, even if you don't touch it.


I say you are wrong! I lifted my shirt and exercised my right to open carry. You can not brandish a holstered weapon.

MCL 750.234e provides that it is a 90-day misdemeanor for a person to knowingly brandish a firearm in public. Brandishing is not defined in Michigan law and there are no reported Michigan cases that define the term. Attorney General Opinion No. 7101 provides guidance and states, A person when carrying a handgun in a holster in plain view is not waving or displaying the firearm in a threatening manner. Thus, such conduct does not constitute brandishing a firearm.

I am sure you will say that I was "displaying the firarm in a threatening manner", but you were not there. I lifted my shirt, I did not look at it and did not touch it. Why did I do that......I felt threatened and also happen to be on my own property at home.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

UplandnWaterfowl said:


> This is a hoax and not true, do you believe everything on Facebook and x-post?
> 
> It only took me 20 seconds and I was able to verify this is on www.snopes.com as a urban legend - http://www.snopes.com/crime/warnings/dogstickers.asp everyone should do the same before posting stuff like this.
> 
> ...


 they can't post anything thats not true,,,,i read it on face book.:SHOCKED:


----------

